# Coconut Praline Toast



## sarah (Mar 17, 2005)

2 tbs butter
1/4 c firmly packed brown sugar
2 tbs light cream
1/4 tsp vanilla
1/4 c flaked coconut
8 slices bread

 Melt butter in a saucepan.Remove from heat and add sugar,cream,vanilla and coconut.Mix well.let cool 5 minutes.
 Meanwhile remove crusts from bread slices.Toast slices on one side under broiler.Turn.Spread praline mixture to edge on untoasted side of each slice.Return to broiler and broil about 4 minutes,or until mixture is lightly browned.Cut each slice diagonally into thirds.Serve hot.


----------



## middie (Mar 17, 2005)

oooh this sounds gooooood. thank you for posting it sarah


----------



## sarah (Mar 17, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> oooh this sounds gooooood. thank you for posting it sarah


 yeah it IS GOOD middie! try it and u'll see


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, sarah, this sounds wonderful!  I can't wait to try it.


----------

